# Soap ring scoring?



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

arrows are scored before they are pulled so a soap ring doesnt mean squat. If anything the soap actually keeps the foam from pulling in from the shaft because it is lubricated.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

COUESRIDER said:


> So, I was recently educated at the last 3d event. That the soap residue buildup left on the target from a properly soaped arrow is part of the arrow shaft and thus is scoreable. Please.:fencing:
> 
> They also tried to explain that the soap pulls the foam to the arrow shaft.:dontknow:
> 
> I would have liked a dollar for every time they told me. "See, the soap ring is touching the line" after they pulled the arrow.


WOW.....!:iamwithstupid:


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Most ridiculous thing I have ever heard......lmao. Are these guys pencil whippers too? Holy cow....LOL

Sent from my magic box at an archery range of some type.


----------



## PSEtamer (Jan 31, 2009)

This rubbish comes from the same people that use the thickest arrows on the market. I'm a hunter I shoot my hunting arrows (FMJs) at 3ds.


----------



## COUESRIDER (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish I could say that this guy wasn't serious. but it made for a long day to say the least.
Getting back to the soap pulling the foam too the shaft. He explained that there is extreme friction(because of the soap) which creates a heat bonding of the foam to the arrow. Which pulls it to the shaft. Unknown to myself but added an extra 5 minutes per target of dialog.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL. I have'nt herd that before. But seriously, sorry you had to listen to all that garbage.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

The soap acts as a lube for when you pull your arrow... how HOW would that answer make any sense? Are you saying that he's saying the instant the arrow hits the target it creates enough friction to create enough heat to cause some type of thermal reaction between the soap and the target foam...to make it stick to the arrow shaft? I seriously doubt enough friction is created for long enough to heat the shaft up at all. wow...


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I noticed you are from Arizona,assuming this quantum physics professor you shot with is also.How much ocean front property was he trying to sell,also!LOL


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

This is someone that realized they were shooting with someone that hadn't read the rule book like the bible and didn't know it word for word, no offense to you at all. So he decided to feed his ego and try to show you how much he knew and made the rules so to give himself more points so he looked like he could shoot. Rules are pretty black and white on scoring. The arrow must touch the line to get the higher score. This has nothing to do with guys shooting max diameter shafts at events. I'm tired of the comments that fat shafts are "cheating" etc coming from guys that shoot their "hunting equipment" at an average score at best to justify why they don't win. The reason they are referred to as max diameter shafts is they are the max allowed by the rules which mean they are not cheating arrows they are perfectly legal. If you actually think they give someone an unfair advantage against your hunting shafts the funny thing is that the will sell them to anyone, buy some and shoot them and see how little they will actually help you.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

WhitBri said:


> This has nothing to do with guys shooting max diameter shafts at events. I'm tired of the comments that fat shafts are "cheating" etc coming from guys that shoot their "hunting equipment" at an average score at best to justify why they don't win. The reason they are referred to as max diameter shafts is they are the max allowed by the rules which mean they are not cheating arrows they are perfectly legal. If you actually think they give someone an unfair advantage against your hunting shafts the funny thing is that *they will sell them to anyone*.


Agreed!


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

I don't think those max diameter shafts are cheating, but more of a crutch. I don't want to rely on my arrow shaft being so big that it scores 1 ring higher...to me it's where the point makes contact is where it should be scored, but that's pretty much impossible to do so I use small little shafts.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

So maybe we need to change the scoring system altogether. Score them inside out.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

BStokes said:


> So maybe we need to change the scoring system altogether. Score them inside out.


Then they couldn't make arrows skinny enough!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

PSEtamer said:


> This rubbish comes from the same people that use the thickest arrows on the market. I'm a hunter I shoot my hunting arrows (FMJs) at 3ds.


Using fat shafts is the same as cheating??....Seriously????....L.O.L.......


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Scoring them inside out wouldn't help then you would just be argueing from the other side the that arrow pulled the line and its really not touching, because then it would be all about not touching the line rather then if it is touching or not. The rules are fine, easy to score and understand, just a few want to stretch them beyond their wording and cheat a couple points here and there. Best quote I've heard from a line judge at the Iowa Pro Am if its in question its in unless I can call it out, people just need to man up make the call if that's your job in the squad and call it how you see it. Its not hurting feeling if you call an arrow out, its out if its out, its in if its in, if the shooter disagrees they can ask for a second opinion or line judge. Nothing bothers me more then shooting with a group and someone volunteers to call the arrows then when he gets to your close call arrow that's just out he looks back at you as if looking for confirmation that its ok to call it out like I might start crying if he calls it out. 
Fat arrows a crutch? I'm so confused about this type of thought process as its within the rules. I'm taking advantage of every benefit under the rules as far as the line cutter ability of an arrow. No the tradeoff is that the bigger arrows are often times a stiffer spine, weight more and produce more wind drift. Your skinny arrows have benefits and downfalls as well. yes the fat shafts may pick me up a couple points in a round but on a windy day they may lose me a few points compared to a skinny arrow. 
Maybe I'm bitter about the fat arrow thing as I shoot in Iowa which is vastly more a bowhunting state rather then a tournement archer state, so most shoots are 95% hunter using their hunting equipment, which there is nothing wrong with but I use 2712s indoors and x cutters in 3d, so all I hear is how my fat arrows, long stabilizer, magnified sight is somehow "cheating" and those items are why I can shoot 300s indoor and shoot up on a 3d course. Now I'm not saying they don't have their advantages but although I may not be able to grab my hunting bow and shoot a 300 50x round I also wouldn't shoot a 270 like the guys telling me I'm cheating either.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres my take....for what its worth. You score the arrow without touching or pulling it. If the soap ring is actually touching the line, you would have been able to see arrow touching it aswell before pulling it...the only way to gain would be by caking on a quarter of an inch of soap on the arrow and i dont think that would work very well lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

PSEtamer said:


> This rubbish comes from the same people that use the thickest arrows on the market. I'm a hunter I shoot my hunting arrows (FMJs) at 3ds.


:baby:

Why are you using FMJ's when stick bows and arrows are so readily available? By the way the vast majority of serious 3D _target _archers are also serious hunters. I began bow hunting in '78 and still spend more than a dozen days a season in a portable climber.

Just because you choose not to compete at the game of 3D target archery doesn't mean the rest of us shouldn't play at the highest level. I use my hunting bow for IBO 3D tournaments and shot 56 X's with it this past winter.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, my first year I didn't even use the line. If my arrow didn't touch the 12 and was only touching the line I took a 10 and finally I shot with a guy who explained that the line counted also. Then I shot with guys who counted the pulled line who shot fat arrows and now we have guys putting extra crap on their arrow and counting that.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, just wow.
Not sure how I would have handled it but the second discussion would have been the last I was involved in.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I know a lot of people that DONT lube their arrow so it will pull the line. :wink:

They are a PIA to pull.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I know a lot of people that DONT lube their arrow so it will pull the line. :wink:
> 
> They are a PIA to pull.


I know people that use either steel wool...or copper scrub pads....to scratch up the shaft to grip and pull foam...not that I know about it working or not...... 

But to the guy that stated this thread.........They saw you coming guy.....they put that hook and line out and reeled you in.....Sorry.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

PSEtamer said:


> This rubbish comes from the same people that use the thickest arrows on the market. I'm a hunter I shoot my hunting arrows (FMJs) at 3ds.


 

There are alot of guys i see at shoots that give me the same attitude with my fat arrows and fancy red bow. Ya know i do have a hunting setup but i choose to challenge myself in a DIFFERENT CLASS THAN YOU. 3d hunting practice is fun and challenging but at some point its a game like anything else and want to play with the big boys.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

PSEtamer said:


> This rubbish comes from the same people that use the thickest arrows on the market. I'm a hunter I shoot my hunting arrows (FMJs) at 3ds.


I guess you should let drag racers in on this, heck imagine all the money saved if everyone raced there daily driver.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I think it is funny the stuff you hear from people at 3-D shoots. I shot with people at a money shoot one time and they grumbled and growled about every little thing. Seriously, find something else to do if it make you that unhappy. Soap rings is a new one and that is hysterical.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

On rainy days Im gonna contend that the water drops on my fletching splashed onto the 11......should fly, right?


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm soaping up arrows right now! I figure if i soap let dry soap and let dry I should be able to complete incinerate the target if i make contact!


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

going to augusta tomorrow, gotta get the soap out and big arrows to get some points...... lol...


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I can see soap on the rope sales going up this summer


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bow-legged said:


> I can see soap on the rope sales going up this summer


lain:


----------

